# Sous Vide and Pasteurization Discussion...



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2019)

What parasites are problematic in sous vide?
					

Obviously, one should use only clean ingredients. However, especially with game and river/lake fish that's rather difficult. What are parasites that should be taken into account in sous vide cooki...




					cooking.stackexchange.com
				




*This thread is for learning only.... Post discussions will not be answered, as the experts are in the discussion link..*..


----------

